# Pro Install Pricing



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I am in a situation where I will be buying an existing home or building a new home fairly soon(recent job transfer). I have always wanted to build either a dedicated theater or a theater area with stadium seating open in the back to a larger bar/entertainment room. While I have a reasonable level of skill to design, build, and install most everything myself, I was wondering what a Pro Build and Pro Install would cost. 

Let's say new construction. How much for a HT Contractor to finish a room? Acoustical treatments, wiring, lighting, labor, etc...? I know what electronics will run, but I want to get a feel for how much I can save myself or make a decision as to what level of involvement I want a Pro installer to have.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It really depends on the costs in a specific area. Given isolation products, additional drywall, treatments, bar area, etc - I'd say figture it costing about the same amount per square foot as a kitchen.

Bryan


----------

